# Parallels compatible display driver?



## Manoli (Dec 14, 2019)

Hello guys,

does anyone have an idea please, which driver has to be installed to support graphics for xorg while on Parallels Desktop 15 and I'm talking about FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE.

My installation under Parallels basically works fine in text mode in ttys, but I'm not able to startx, always complains about the driver. Thank you very much for pointing right direction, have good day everyone, bye...


----------



## Alexander88207 (Dec 14, 2019)

Hello *Manoli,*

I dont know what graphics driver is the right one but if i remember correctly i think it should work if you install *x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa* for now.

There is your answer 
*↓*


----------



## trev (Dec 14, 2019)

To get Xorg working with the latest version of Parallels 15, I had to move to the *scfb* video driver for wsdisplay framebuffer device. `man scfb` for details.


----------



## Manoli (Dec 15, 2019)

trev said:


> To get Xorg working with the latest version of Parallels 15, I had to move to the *scfb* video driver for wsdisplay framebuffer device. `man scfb` for details.


Thanks a lot man!!! Works nicely. 

Just one more thing, i'm still getting an error after boot-up in dmesg


```
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff8112e0f0, 0) error 19
```

As I guess I don't need 'vesa' in this case (and it doesn't load anyway). Is it possible to stop loading this mod at all somewhere? I can't find it either in /etc/rc.conf nor /boot/loader.conf I tried even 'vesa_load="NO"' in /boot/loader.conf without any effect.

Thank you, bye.


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 15, 2019)

213045 – kldload vesa fails to run: module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffffxxxxxxxx, 0) error 19
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## trev (Dec 16, 2019)

I think you'll find that the vesa driver is part of the GENERIC kernel:


```
options      VESA                    # Add support for VESA BIOS Extensions (VBE)
```


----------



## ranvel (Apr 24, 2021)

This post is old, but it was super helpful for getting me started. When I used the *scfb* driver, it only came up in 1024x768, which was a non-starter. I found a workaround, and so I thought I would add my findings to help fellow travellers (or myself in the future): 
1. The VESA driver can be skipped (without rebuilding the kernel) by adding the line `vesa_load="NO"` to your /boot/loader.conf
2.  I was able to get a much larger resolution by setting the following in /boot/loader.conf: `efi_max_resolution="1080p"`
There are additional modes listed in loader.conf(5)


----------



## outpaddling (May 26, 2021)

You can also just add the following to, e.g., /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-parallels-scfb.conf:


```
Section "Device"
        ### Force SCFB driver for Parallels 15+
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "scfb"
        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection
```

I'm adding this to the next release of sysutils/desktop-installer along with Parallels detection (via sysctl kern.vm_guest).

Thanks for sharing your discoveries!


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2021)

outpaddling said:


> You can also just add the following to, e.g., /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-parallels-scfb.conf:


Move that stuff to /usr/local/etc/X11, it doesn't belong in /etc/.


----------

